# What Goes Well With Absinthe?



## No1der (Apr 2, 2007)

Allright fellow Gorillas, the title line pretty much asks the question.

So, I really like a nice glass of Absinthe every now and again. Yes, I know it's a little controversial but what can I say, I like the Green Fairy.

What I don't know is what cigar would go with a really good Absinthe? 

So, what suggestions does the Jungle recomend?


----------



## Smoked (Apr 12, 2007)

I have never had it but since it is drank with sugar a Cohiba Siglo II might do the trick. Now let me ask you something. Are the rumors true about Absinthe or is it just strong liquor?


----------



## No1der (Apr 2, 2007)

Smoked said:


> I have never had it but since it is drank with sugar a Cohiba Siglo II might do the trick. Now let me ask you something. Are the rumors true about Absinthe or is it just strong liquor?


Well, Absinthe is a very strong liquor and for the most part much of the stories about it are overstated.

It does have a different effect than any other liquor I have tried but it is not going to make you go mad unless you abuse it.

The reason so many people get in trouble with it is because the alcohol content is very close to that of Everclear (Grain Alcohol)... So those who don't know and drink a couple of glasses will be severely messed up in no time.

How does Absinthe feel when you initally drink it? I'll tell you how it feels to me, upond drinking it I very shortly get a warm feeling that starts at the top of my head and travels down all the way to the feet. It's not unlike taking a Vicodin I guess. Not as strong and not as long lasting though.

The taste has a very strong Anise taste but if you mix it right and get a nice "louche" it's absolutely fantastic.

So, the tricky thing is that we're talking about matching up a very strong liquor with a very prominant Anise flavor which has water and sugar added when you prepare a drink. Absinthe is not bottled with any added sugar.

So the taste is not very sweet but there is an almost indiscribable flavor when the water, sugar and Absithe chemicals mix.

I think I like Absithe because there is a ritual to preparing one. In that respect it's not unlike cigars.

Long post but I hope it both provided an explanation of what it's like as well as giving the rest of the Gorillas a better idea of the flavors I'm trying to compliment with a good cigar. :ss

Edit: Just to make things clear, Absinthe is not a drink that one should try to get drunk on. I've never attempted getting drunk on it because it does have "other" affects.

Vincent van Gogh was an Absinthe drinker. The sever Absinthe use caused him to use many unusual colors in his paintings as long term use does alter you. However I, and many others, agree that it wasn't so much the Absinthe that made him go nuts but rather that he was an alcoholic and his drink of choice didn't help matters.


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

Given the licorice-like flavor profile of absinthe, I'd say a cigar with a lighter, floral profile so as to not overpower the delicate taste of the liqueur.

Best choice would be a PLPC; maybe a Parti Charlotte or Mille Fleurs - aged would be best.


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

No1der said:


> Well, Absinthe is a very strong liquor and for the most part much of the stories about it are overstated.
> 
> It does have a different effect than any other liquor I have tried but it is not going to make you go mad unless you abuse it.
> 
> ...


Nice.

What's your absinthe of choice? One that is not too sweet.


----------



## No1der (Apr 2, 2007)

lenguamor said:


> Nice.
> 
> What's your absinthe of choice? One that is not too sweet.


Well, considering how expensive good Absinthe can be I have found that the Pernod is pretty good.

I have about half a bottle of a regional Absinthe that my uncle picked up for me in Poland however it was made in France.

Very tasty with a lovely louche, no bitterness and absolutely delicious.

Nice suggestion on the cigar...


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

I believe Laudanum used to be a popular accompaniment.


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

I do have a problem with all the talk of the other properties of absinthe. Basically you are unable to drink enough of it to really feel anything from the wormwood. Thujone, the supposed active chemical in absinthe, is a GABA antagonist and while it can produce muscle spasms in large doses there is no evidence it causes hallucinations. The short version of it's banning comes after absinthe became popular and affordable during a wine shortage in France, when wine was no longer in shortage this beverage had to be taken out of competition, end story. Very indepth history can be found all over the web. 

It is 132 proof (grain alcohol is 190 proof) but you mix it with water to about the strength of a glass of wine.

I know lots of people will argue that yes it does create hallucinations I would like to remind you of the myth of Mezcal and the worm!


----------



## JCole311 (May 25, 2005)

Something strong like a La Flor Dominicana Natural Ligero


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

I would go with a litto gomez diez something spicy.


----------



## PadronMe (Apr 26, 2005)

Chopping off your ear.


----------



## jagmqt (Feb 22, 2007)

With Absinthe? You should probably just smoke something made by Thompson...after that crap sends 120 proof of burning down your throat, why waste a good cigar...all you're gonna taste is pain...

(I speak from experinece, my bottle came from Czechoslovakia...I managed to keep my ears, but lost a little pride because of the effects...:tu)

jag


----------



## RedBaron (Nov 25, 2005)

germantown rob said:


> I do have a problem with all the talk of the other properties of absinthe. Basically you are unable to drink enough of it to really feel anything from the wormwood. Thujone, the supposed active chemical in absinthe, is a GABA antagonist and while it can produce muscle spasms in large doses there is no evidence it causes hallucinations. The short version of it's banning comes after absinthe became popular and affordable during a wine shortage in France, when wine was no longer in shortage this beverage had to be taken out of competition, end story. Very indepth history can be found all over the web.
> 
> It is 132 proof (grain alcohol is 190 proof) but you mix it with water to about the strength of a glass of wine.
> 
> I know lots of people will argue that yes it does create hallucinations I would like to remind you of the myth of Mezcal and the worm!


I got $20 says you can chug a bottle. o


----------



## No1der (Apr 2, 2007)

germantown rob said:


> I do have a problem with all the talk of the other properties of absinthe. Basically you are unable to drink enough of it to really feel anything from the wormwood. Thujone, the supposed active chemical in absinthe, is a GABA antagonist and while it can produce muscle spasms in large doses there is no evidence it causes hallucinations. The short version of it's banning comes after absinthe became popular and affordable during a wine shortage in France, when wine was no longer in shortage this beverage had to be taken out of competition, end story. Very indepth history can be found all over the web.
> 
> It is 132 proof (grain alcohol is 190 proof) but you mix it with water to about the strength of a glass of wine.
> 
> I know lots of people will argue that yes it does create hallucinations I would like to remind you of the myth of Mezcal and the worm!


:tpd:

I also don't believe in the hallucinatory abilities of Absinthe. I've had many a fine Absinthe's without once having hallucinations.

As I said already it does take effect slightly differently than other liquors but it does not cause hallucinations.

I think much of this myth is because of Van Gogh. Yes, if you drink Absinthe on a daily basis and are an alcoholic it will cause you serious harm. The liver takes a beating and after prolonged use different colors become more prominant in your visual spectrum than would normally be. I think this is more to do with toxicity than it does with hallucinations.

Absinthe is mixed with water and sugar and that does lower the alcohol content of the drink... It is a very tasty drink but it might be an acquired taste for some...



jagmqt said:


> With Absinthe? You should probably just smoke something made by Thompson...after that crap sends 120 proof of burning down your throat, why waste a good cigar...all you're gonna taste is pain...
> 
> (I speak from experinece, my bottle came from Czechoslovakia...I managed to keep my ears, but lost a little pride because of the effects...:tu)
> 
> jag


Hate to disagree with you my friend but if you had that kind of experience with Absinthe I'm guessing that you either didn't mix it correctly, drank it straight or gotten a cheap knock-off that has more to do with paint thinner than real Absinthe.

The former Eastern Block countries are swamped with tons of Absinthe imitations that are absolutely horrid...

Also, there are tons of "recipes" on the internet for "making your own Absinthe" and these recipe kits are complete bunk. Unless you have a still there is no way that you can make Absinthe. The only thing one can accomplish with these recipes is poisoning or worse...

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Great suggestions on the cigars guys, I'm thinking that a more floral tasting cigar is the way to go but I'm really curious to hear as many suggestions as possible.

I've tried so many cigars that it's hard for me to remember all of them and even harder to imagine them matched with Absinthe... So when a cigar is mentioned it often unclogs my memory and gives me great ideas on what should go well with this drink.

Gotta love the Green Fairy....


----------



## smokin5 (Mar 28, 2007)

I think what goes BEST with absinthe is a well-padded 
helmet & a gift certificate for physical therapy!

The last time I indulged with a friend, he literally stopped speaking in any comprehensible manner. 
We're still trying to figure out WHAT the hell he was saying. 
So is he! :hn


----------



## No1der (Apr 2, 2007)

smokin5 said:


> I think what goes BEST with absinthe is a well-padded
> helmet & a gift certificate for physical therapy!
> 
> The last time I indulged with a friend, he literally stopped speaking in any comprehensible manner.
> ...


Well, I guess as with any kind of drug, Absinthe effects different people differently.

I don't know the details of your friends situation but if he was on any medication it's possible that the Absinthe interacted with his meds. I'm not even talking about RX meds, it could have been a combination with something as simple as allergy OTC meds.

I don't know, I've never had that kind of reaction but the internet is full of experiences that completely differ from my own.

I'll say this much, back in the 19'th century, Absinthe was a favorite drink of artists. Poets, painters, sculptors all chose Absinthe as their drink of choice.


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

No1der said:


> I'll say this much, back in the 19'th century, Absinthe was a favorite drink of artists. Poets, painters, sculptors all chose Absinthe as their drink of choice.


My guess is that was because it was the cheapest and fastest way to get drunk. Poets and painters were/are not known for being very choosy when it comes to getting a buzz on.


----------



## No1der (Apr 2, 2007)

Corona Gigante said:


> My guess is that was because it was the cheapest and fastest way to get drunk.


That's possible but honestly I don't know enough to say one way or the other how cheap it was.

It's not like Absinthe is an easy drink to make, it requires a quite different distilation proccess than any other liquor...


----------



## OtterAKL4987 (Jun 4, 2007)

I tried Absinthe once, but I'm guessing it was a imitation because it tasted like :BS. I'll stick to Scotch.:r


----------



## No1der (Apr 2, 2007)

OtterAKL4987 said:


> I tried Absinthe once, but I'm guessing it was a imitation because it tasted like :BS. I'll stick to Scotch.:r


Oh, by all means, I'm a big fan of Scotch as well. However, Scotch is more like a goto drink whereas Absinthe is a special occasion drink...

I agree though, a great 12 year old Single Malt is fantastic.


----------



## BigFrankMD (Aug 31, 2007)

I smoked a Vegas GOld with a glass of absinthe over a friends house months ago, it went really well. The smooth tasty smoke went very well. Id go with something on the mild - medium side personally, Id think paring something strong with the drink would make your head hurt and mouth feel nasty if anything.

btw, playing nintendo wii after drinking absinthe was FUN!!!!


----------



## jagmqt (Feb 22, 2007)

> Hate to disagree with you my friend but if you had that kind of experience with Absinthe I'm guessing that you either didn't mix it correctly, drank it straight or gotten a cheap knock-off that has more to do with paint thinner than real Absinthe.
> 
> The former Eastern Block countries are swamped with tons of Absinthe imitations that are absolutely horrid...
> 
> Also, there are tons of "recipes" on the internet for "making your own Absinthe" and these recipe kits are complete bunk. Unless you have a still there is no way that you can make Absinthe. The only thing one can accomplish with these recipes is poisoning or worse...


I tried to find the type I had...it was a gift from my brother-in-law, but I couldn't find it on a basic google search, so I gave up...I'd be curious to know if you've tried the kind I've had and how it rates...that bottle was my only experience with the stuff...it was in a rectangular bottle, shaped kind of like a Disaronno bottle...

I just don't find any glory in alcohol over 100 proof...that goes for any of them...Everclear, Absinthe, Wild Turkey, Yukon Jack, Southern Comfort (and I'm an avid drinker of the white label)...to each his own, I guess...

I like Ouzo and Sambuca...maybe I should find an 80 proof Absinthe and give it another chance...they all have that distinct anise flavor...

Now I'm in a problem cause all this chatter is making me thristy...

jag


----------



## urthshu (Aug 23, 2007)

http://wormwoodsociety.org/forums/index.php?showtopic=2306

Another forum asking the same. They're seeming to lean towards mild cigars, not the spicy ones, as the taste can be too easy to overpower. YMMV & HTH. :ss


----------



## Churchlady (Jan 22, 2004)

Graycliff crystal pirate... long lasting, smooth, gentle... just right with the gentle feeling that one gets when imbibing absinthe....


----------



## No1der (Apr 2, 2007)

jagmqt said:


> I tried to find the type I had...it was a gift from my brother-in-law, but I couldn't find it on a basic google search, so I gave up...I'd be curious to know if you've tried the kind I've had and how it rates...that bottle was my only experience with the stuff...it was in a rectangular bottle, shaped kind of like a Disaronno bottle...
> 
> I just don't find any glory in alcohol over 100 proof...that goes for any of them...Everclear, Absinthe, Wild Turkey, Yukon Jack, Southern Comfort (and I'm an avid drinker of the white label)...to each his own, I guess...
> 
> ...


Jag, unfortunately there are so many different Absinthe's and Absinthe fakes that it's impossible for me to say which one you had. Sorry bout that.

If you really want to give it another go, just check online for a reputable retailer who carries Pernod or any other well selling Absinthe. The thing is that there are so many horrid fakes out there that it's sometimes worse than the situation with Cuban Cigars.



urthshu said:


> http://wormwoodsociety.org/forums/index.php?showtopic=2306
> 
> Another forum asking the same. They're seeming to lean towards mild cigars, not the spicy ones, as the taste can be too easy to overpower. YMMV & HTH. :ss


Wow, I didn't even know there was such a thing as the wormwood society. Looked at the thread and there are some interesting suggestions there too. Thanks for posting the link, interesting stuff.



Churchlady said:


> Graycliff crystal pirate... long lasting, smooth, gentle... just right with the gentle feeling that one gets when imbibing absinthe....


That's a good suggestion. After all, the idea is not to have competing flavors but those that compliment each other...


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

Corona Gigante said:


> Laudanum


:dr

j/k!


----------



## physiognomy (Feb 6, 2007)

I've smoked quite a few cigars while enjoying absinthe, but my favorite was an '05 RyJ Ex#4... The medium strength & floral flavors complimented it really well...


----------



## audilicious-cl (Apr 10, 2007)

I have had some great evenings and experiences while consuming absinthe. It's a damn shame us americans don't seem to trust our own moderation of controlled substances.

To those of you who say it's crap, this is illegal here in the US, just like cuban cigars, but non thujone absinthe IS legal, just like non cubans ARE legal, so don't think you've done it and discount it as bunk if you got some FAKE stuff. 

Also if you do get your hands on the real thing, don't expect a mindf*ck acid trip either, it's more of a cannabis mellow "high", mine were extremely auditory with minor visual... oddities, fractures, fuzzy glows. Also wish it lasted longer.

But as far as what goes well with it... for me it's always been more booze and if smoking, camel lights, as too much attention is needed for other things than a cigar.


----------



## No1der (Apr 2, 2007)

audilicious said:


> I have had some great evenings and experiences while consuming absinthe. It's a damn shame us americans don't seem to trust our own moderation of controlled substances.
> 
> To those of you who say it's crap, this is illegal here in the US, just like cuban cigars, but non thujone absinthe IS legal, just like non cubans ARE legal, so don't think you've done it and discount it as bunk if you got some FAKE stuff.
> 
> ...


I wouldn't worry about it as this is not the most law abiding crowd. :r

However, I don't see anywhere that your post is faulty and although I've never experienced any hallucinations doesn't mean that others don't/didn't. Otherwise I agree with everything you said in your post.

One more thing though, I think that folks get in a lot more trouble with the law over Cuban Cigars than Absinthe. The worst thing that can happen when importing Absinthe is that customs can take it and send you a nasty letter...


----------



## screwbag (Apr 21, 2007)

absinthe...umm...I forget....


----------



## technodaddy (Jul 16, 2007)

Absinthe .... uh all I remember is the neon colors swirling.............


----------



## Drew (Feb 6, 2007)

The kind you cut open and repack.


----------



## schweiger_schmoke (Jun 16, 2007)

I have never had this drink...

Is it considered a liquor? 

Why is it controversial? 

I've heard a few things about it and my suggestion would be:

_*sex.

.
*_


----------



## No1der (Apr 2, 2007)

schweiger_schmoke said:


> I have never had this drink...
> 
> Is it considered a liquor?
> 
> ...


This is going to be a long reply because I'm copying this from Wikipedia but it answers your question perfectly...

Effects:
Absinthe has long been believed to be hallucinogenic, but no evidence supports this. Ten years after Dr. Magnan's experiments with wormwood oil, he studied 250 cases of alcoholism and claimed that those who drank absinthe were worse off than those who just drank alcohol, and that they experienced, among other things, rapidly brought-on hallucinations.[44] Few descriptions of these hallucinations exist from actual absinthe drinkers beyond a few quotes from poets after a long night of drinking. In one of the most famous, Oscar Wilde describes the feeling of tulips on his legs after leaving a bar at closing.[45] These beliefs got a boost in the 1970s when a scientific paper mistakenly reported thujone was related to THC and most likely had similar hallucinogenic properties based on its shape.[46] With the advent of usenet and web recipes 'trip reports' have been circulating for many years. These home recipes sometimes call for known hallucinogenic herbs in a mistaken attempt to recreate Absinthe's supposed hallucinogenic effects.

Today it is known that absinthe does not cause hallucinations, especially those described in the old studies. Thujone, the supposed active chemical in absinthe, is a GABA antagonist and while it can produce muscle spasms in large doses there is no evidence it causes hallucinations.

The effects of absinthe have been described by artists as mind opening and even hallucinogenic and by prohibitionists as turning "good people" "mad and desolate". Sometimes called 'secondary effects', the most commonly reported experience is a 'clear-headed' feeling of inebriation - a 'lucid drunkenness', said to be caused by the thujone and other compounds. Some, such as chemist/absinthe historian Ted Breaux, say that these effects may be caused by the fact that some of the compounds act as stimulants, others as sedatives, overall creating a neutral effect.[47] Most others feel that the placebo effect and individual reaction to the herbs make these secondary effects subjective and minor compared to the psychoactive effects of alcohol.

A study in the Journal of Studies on Alcohol[48] concluded that a high concentration of thujone in alcohol has negative effects on attention performance. It slowed down reaction time, and subjects concentrated their attention in the central field of vision. Medium doses did not produce an effect noticeably different from plain alcohol. The high dose of thujone in this study was larger than what one can get from current beyond-EU-regulation 'high thujone' absinthe before becoming too drunk to notice, and while the effects of even this high dose were statistically significant in a double blind test, the test subjects themselves could still not reliably identify which samples were the ones containing thujone. As most people describe the effects of absinthe as a more lucid and aware drunk, this suggests that thujone alone is not the cause of these effects.

LEGALITY:
United States

According to U.S. Customs and Border Protection, "The importation of Absinthe and any other liquors or liqueurs that contain Artemisia absinthium is prohibited."[52] This runs contrary to FDA regulations, which allow Artemisia species in foods or beverages, but those that contain Artemisia species, white cedar, oak moss, tansy or Yarrow, must be thujone free.[53] Other herbs that contain thujone have no restrictions. For example, sage and sage oil (which can be almost 50% thujone[43]) are on the FDA's list of substances generally recognized as safe.[54]

The prevailing consensus of interpretation of United States law and regulations among American absinthe connoisseurs is that it is probably legal to purchase such a product for personal use in the U.S. It is prohibited to sell items meant for human consumption which contain thujone derived from Artemisia species. (This derives from a Food and Drug Administration regulation, as opposed to a DEA regulation.) Customs regulations specifically forbid the importation of 'absinthe'. Absinthe can be and occasionally is seized by United States Customs if it appears to be for human consumption and can be seized inside the U.S. with a warrant.[55][56]

A faux-absinthe liquor called Absente, made with southern wormwood (Artemisia abrotanum) instead of grande wormwood (Artemisia absinthium), is sold legally in the United States and does not contain thujone.

Malört, a wormwood-based liqueur, has been sold legally in Chicago for more than 70 years. The makers of Malört, however, state that the variety of wormwood they use contains no thujone.

In 2007, Viridian Spirits LLC released Lucid, an authentic absinthe made using grande wormwood (Artemesia absinthium), in the US. Lucid is reported to have a low enough Thujone content to pass US regulatory requirements.[57]


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

jagmqt said:


> I tried to find the type I had...it was a gift from my brother-in-law, but I couldn't find it on a basic google search, so I gave up...I'd be curious to know if you've tried the kind I've had and how it rates...that bottle was my only experience with the stuff...it was in a rectangular bottle, shaped kind of like a Disaronno bottle...jag


you probably had sebor, which is crap.










here's an actual review from the best absinthe information site available:
http://www.feeverte.net/guide/country/czech-republic/sebor_absinth/



jagmqt said:


> *I just don't find any glory in alcohol over 100 proof*...that goes for any of them...Everclear, Absinthe, Wild Turkey, Yukon Jack, Southern Comfort (and I'm an avid drinker of the white label)...to each his own, I guess...
> 
> I like Ouzo and Sambuca...maybe I should find an 80 proof Absinthe and give it another chance...they all have that distinct anise flavor...
> 
> ...


if you added the correct amount of water, you wouldn't be drinking anything close to 100 proof.

generally you put a couple of shots of absinthe in a glass and fill the REST OF THE GLASS with ice cold water.

therefore, drinking ouzo or buca straight would taste MUCH harsher than a properly prepared drink of absinthe.


----------



## tippytwo (Jun 27, 2006)

Absinthe in the US is illegal because in the processing, certain harmful chemicals get into the alcohol. It does not pass safety laws in this country.

Cuban cigars are illegal because of the Cuban embargo.

Now with that out of the way, I'd assume you'd probably want a mild cigar to go with such a strong drink. 132 proof is 66% alcohol. Not as strong as Everclear or Bacardi 151, but still pretty damn strong. Personally, I wouldn't want to smoke a really strong cigar because I'd already be pretty messed up from the Absinthe that I wouldn't want to get more messed up from a strong cigar!

hf!

-T2


----------



## No1der (Apr 2, 2007)

celticgent said:


> you probably had sebor, which is crap.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:tpd:

Sebor is absolutely terrible. It taste more like aftershave then it does Absinthe...

Stay away from Sebor at all costs.


----------



## AdamTrioxin (Oct 6, 2006)

Wow it's kind of weird coming across this post, I actually had a Patel Sun Grown last night while enjoying a glass of Clandestine Charlotte Absinthe. I've found for me anyway that most cigars go well with absinthe, it's my drink of choice with a stogie.

Adam


----------



## No1der (Apr 2, 2007)

AdamTrioxin said:


> Wow it's kind of weird coming across this post, I actually had a Patel Sun Grown last night while enjoying a glass of Clandestine Charlotte Absinthe. I've found for me anyway that most cigars go well with absinthe, it's my drink of choice with a stogie.
> 
> Adam


Wow, that's great to know... I haven't had a cigar with a nice glass of Absinthe yet.. It's kinda strange since I've enjoyed The Green Fairy for several years but somehow I never thought of having a stogie with it.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

No1der said:


> Wow, that's great to know... I haven't had a cigar with a nice glass of Absinthe yet.. It's kinda strange since I've enjoyed The Green Fairy for several years but somehow I never thought of having a stogie with it.


well, i'd have to say that scotch, irish and bourbon were my favorite whilst smoking a cigar or pipe, but on occasion i'd have ouzo or absinthe with a stick and found it pleasurable.

i'd definitely pick somethinging light-bodied, as to not take away from the taste of the drink.


----------



## Ye Olde Phart (Jul 11, 2007)

PadronMe said:


> Chopping off your ear.


I'd say a good earguard, such as good wrestling headgear would be a nice accessorie for such an occassion. For example (with a good sturdy lock on the chin strap):


----------



## audilicious-cl (Apr 10, 2007)

tippytwo said:


> Absinthe in the US is illegal because in the processing, certain harmful chemicals get into the alcohol. It does not pass safety laws in this country.
> 
> Cuban cigars are illegal because of the Cuban embargo.
> 
> -T2


I guess you didn't understand my inference to both of them falling in the same category. fakes being slung around to unsuspecting college kids.

And you CAN buy absinthe in the US, it just isn't made with wormwood. Which is kinda like smoking a fake cuban, it's a cigar, just not made with cuban tobacco.

either way, this isn't worth any sort of argument starting.

To those absinthe noobs, look up proper ingestion methods, don't drink from the bottle.


----------



## No1der (Apr 2, 2007)

audilicious said:


> I guess you didn't understand my inference to both of them falling in the same category. fakes being slung around to unsuspecting college kids.
> 
> And you CAN buy absinthe in the US, it just isn't made with wormwood. Which is kinda like smoking a fake cuban, it's a cigar, just not made with cuban tobacco.
> 
> ...


:tpd:

Please, for the sake of your livers, don't drink the stuff straight... There is no such thing as Absinthe Neat...


----------



## jkorp (Sep 27, 2007)

Apparently Absinthe is no longer illegal in the US, or better stated, never really was illegal. And I mean real Absinthe containing Thujone (Wormwood). According to the homepage of the wormwoodsociety, authentic Absinthe can now be had in the US. Interesting.


----------



## ChuckW (Feb 18, 2007)

No1der said:


> Well, considering how expensive good Absinthe can be I have found that the Pernod is pretty good.


Aren't you confusing absinthe with annisette?


----------



## Texan in Mexico (Oct 29, 2007)

No1der said:


> :tpd:
> 
> I also don't believe in the hallucinatory abilities of Absinthe. I've had many a fine Absinthe's without once having hallucinations.
> 
> ...


In some of these books I read, Agent Pendergrast prepares his by gently heating a spoonful of sugar and adding it to his as he adds a bit of water. Is this traditional or just a good story? If so, how do you prepare it?


----------



## mikey202 (Dec 29, 2005)

Texan in Mexico said:


> In some of these books I read, Agent Pendergrast prepares his by gently heating a spoonful of sugar and adding it to his as he adds a bit of water. Is this traditional or just a good story? If so, how do you prepare it?


I've had it the traditional way, sugar cube with ice cold filtered water poured over it.But the best, was the way Hemingway drank it...mixed with champange, imo.

I liked the effect....intoxicated, like you were drunk, but "clear headed". Didn't get that "heavy" drunk-stupor feeling. I can see why artist/writers like it, makes you feel loose, with a clear head.:tu


----------



## No1der (Apr 2, 2007)

Texan in Mexico said:


> In some of these books I read, Agent Pendergrast prepares his by gently heating a spoonful of sugar and adding it to his as he adds a bit of water. Is this traditional or just a good story? If so, how do you prepare it?


No, what you are quoting is quite correct. The way you described it is one of several accepted methods.


----------



## No1der (Apr 2, 2007)

mikey202 said:


> I've had it the traditional way, sugar cube with ice cold filtered water poured over it.But the best, was the way Hemingway drank it...mixed with champange, imo.
> 
> I liked the effect....intoxicated, like you were drunk, but "clear headed". Didn't get that "heavy" drunk-stupor feeling. I can see why artist/writers like it, makes you feel loose, with a clear head.:tu


This has been my experience also.

I didn't know Hemmingway drank his mixed champagne. Good to know. :tu


----------



## jkorp (Sep 27, 2007)

ChuckW said:


> Aren't you confusing absinthe with annisette?


never heard of her


----------



## Harpo (Oct 11, 2007)

Interesting thread.

I've dabbled in Absinthe, none of that horrible fake Czech "absynth" stuff that you set on fire and tastes like pure sugar mixed with rubbing alcohol, but the properly distilled stuff from France and Switzerland. In fact, I have a half-finished bottle of Absinthe Edouard from Jade Liqueurs sitting around somewhere.

It's like drinking cold yet spicy anise (basically liquorice) mixed with pine needles and other herbs. Very floral and _very_ strong. Two glasses of the stuff will happily send you on your way to meet the Green Fairy. 

After a few tries I decided it wasn't for me, as it really is nauseatingly strong and overpowering. If you don't like the taste of liquorice, forget about it.

But I could imagine a light and fragrant cigar would go pretty well with it, something like a RyJ Short Churchill or perhaps a Punch Punch. But I reckon it would be a waste of a good cigar, as all you'd taste is alcohol and liquorice anyway! 

My :2


----------



## jkorp (Sep 27, 2007)

Got a bottle of Krubler on the way to the house today, maybe I'll get to see the Absinthe effect tonight.:al


----------



## shakespeare (Mar 10, 2005)

Corona Gigante said:


> I believe Laudanum used to be a popular accompaniment.


With sugar to cut. hehe
Gives a similar buzz to any opiate...

Me on the other hand... I´d prefer a shot of absinthe on those dark days just to rush things on a little... I dont know what proof it is over there but drinking a full glass here in Portugal is one step closer to suicide. 
One glass of absinthe is enough to knock the HEAVIEST of drinkers to their knees.

I learnt that the hard way.


----------



## BamaDoc77 (Jan 31, 2007)

What goes well with absynthe? 
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

..hot chicks


----------



## Ye Olde Phart (Jul 11, 2007)

A nice pair of sharp ear shears would make a nice accompanyment.


----------

